# CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

Vorab:
Ja, ich weiss, ein langer Text mit vielen Links und enthaltenen Mails und Statements - aber anders kann man das unsägliche Verhalten dieser in meinen Augen bürger-, angler- wie presseervachtenden CDU in Baden-Württemberg leider nicht darstellen. 
Sorry..........


Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September

*CDU Baden-Württemberg: 
Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..​*Ein trauriger Kommentar zum Wahlbetrug der CDU an angelnden Bürgern

Wir hatten zum Thema Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg, bei dem von der CDU uns gegenüber gegebenen, eindeutigen und klaren Wahlversprechen, dass das Nachtangelverbot abgeschafft wird, von der Redaktion mehrfach - am Ende auch mit einem offenen Brief - nachgefragt, wann denn nun endlich die CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen sowie mit dem zuständigen Minister ihr Wahlversprechen einlöst und das Nachtangelverbot in der Realität abschafft.

*Klarstellung!!*
Die CDU antwortete komplett aus freien Stücken und ohne jede Not oder irgendwelchen Druck wie andere Parteien auch auf unseren Wahlprüfstein mit der Frage nach Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot (siehe nachfolgend verlinkte Artikel). 

Das klare, freiwillige und eindeutige Versprechen der CDU zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes wurde auch auf Nachfrage durch uns, was in einer Koalition mit den Grünen passieren würde, genauso beibehalten.

Die CDU wollte also damit nur Angler ködern, und kümmert sich nun einen feuchten Dreck um ihr damaliges, komplett freiwilliges und eindeutiges Versprechen, dass sie ohne jede Not und ohne jeden Druck gegeben hatten.

Dass ich mich dann als Presse nicht mit irgendwelchen fadenscheinigen Ausreden oder Antworten am Thema vorbei abspeisen lassen, wissen unsere Leser hier schon lange - die CDU in Baden-Württemberg wirds nun lernen müssen....

Hier die zu Grunde liegenden Artikel:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842

Erneut hat nun also trotz x-facher Mails, Telefonate und Nachfragen Landtagsfraktion wie Landesvorsitzender und Landwirtschaftsminister der CDU wieder den Antworttermin verstreichen lassen, nachdem zuvor bereits gegebene Antworten wieder zurück gezogen wurden - es scheint der CDU peinlich zu sein, dass man sie da klar beim Brechen eines Wahlversprechens erwischt hat..

*Werte der CDU????*
Dass ihnen der Umgang mit fragenden Bürgern wie Presse zu dem Thema nicht noch peinlicher ist, das kann nur daran liegen, dass KEINEM EINZIGEN in der CDU-Fraktion die christlichen Werte, welche von diesen Damen und Herren sonst immer gerne so hoch gehalten werden, auch nur ansatzweise etwas bedeuten!

Denn eine Rückantwort in angemessener Frist, ohne dass man zigmal nachfragen muss, dazu brauchts eigentlich nicht mal christliche Werte - nur etwas ganz normalen Anstand, den eigentlich jeder bei seiner Erziehung geniessen sollte.

Warum dies bei den Damen und Herren der CDU-Fraktion im Baden-Württembergischen Landtag augenscheinlich schief ging, können und wollen wir nicht beurteilen. 

*Unser Mail- und Briefverkehr*
Zum selber beurteilen, wie die CDU in Baden-Württemberg hier handelt, nachfolgend die Mails und vereinzelten Antworten, die aber nie die Frage beantworteten, welche gestellt war:
*Der Offene Brief*(absolut höflichst, da kann wohl keiner meckern, verschickt am (06.07)


			
				Offener Brief schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Strobl,
> sehr geehrter Herr Hauk,
> sehr geehrte Frau Gurr-Hirsch,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Abgeordnete der CDU – Fraktion im baden-württembergischen Landtag,
> ...



Obwohl ich mehrere Telefonate mit Abgeordneten hatte, die sich meldeten, bis hin zu Staatssekretären, zu dem Thema, und diese auch auf die Frist hingewiesen hatte, kam bis zur gesetzen Frist am 15.07. keine offizielle Rückmeldung der CDU.

Also hakte ich natürlich nach:
*1. Nachfrage*(immer noch mehr als freundlich, geschickt am 17.07.)


> Sehr geehrter Herr Strobl,
> sehr geehrter Herr Hauk,
> sehr geehrte Frau Gurr-Hirsch,
> sehr geehrte Damen und Herren Abgeordnete der CDU – Fraktion im baden-württembergischen Landtag,
> ...



Immerhin meldete sich darauf der Abgeordnete Burger, dem das Verhalten seiner Fraktion wohl auch langsam peinlich wurde, auch per Mail. Eine knappe Handvoll andere wollte sich nur telefonisch äußern - vielsagend genug.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4549932#post4549932

Auch scheint man mit bekommen zu haben in Partei und Fraktion, dass ich nicht locker lassen werde und kündigte mir am 19.07. dann eine "gemeinsame Antwort" an:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4550172#post4550172

*Am 21.07. *lag dann tatsächlich der Brief von Herrn Rapp im Briefkasten.
Meine Reaktion war etwas ungläubig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Habe soeben per Briefpost die Antwort von der CDU wie versprochen bekommen, denke aber, dass diese ein Irrtum war, da die CDU eine überhaupt nicht gestellte Frage beantwortet hat.
> 
> Habe daher Rückfrage gestellt, ob wir hier als Bürger und Presse verarscht werden sollen und ich die Antwort tatsächlich so veröffentlichen soll.
> 
> Warte noch die Bestätigung ab...


 
Dass Herr Rapp als wohl zuständiger CDUler im Ausschuss, der einmal mehr eine gar nicht gestellte Frage - die nach dem Gesetzentwurf der FDP - beantwortete, die eigentliche Frage (wann wird das Nachtangelverbot wie versprochen aufgehoben) jedoch ignorierte, kann man hier deutlich sehen:











Nach dieser Verarschung (sorry, anders KANN man das nicht mehr nennen) seitens der CDU von uns als Presse, habe ich dann auch einen deutlichen, selbst für einen CDUler eigentlich nicht mehr misszuverstehenden Ton, angeschlagen in meiner Rückfrage:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich habe soeben dir Antwort als Brief, wie versprochen, von Herrn Rapp bekommen.
> 
> ...



Wie üblich wieder bei der bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden CDU keinerlei Reaktion. 
Lag diesmal aber vielleicht auch an einem Fehler von mir, dass ich keine Frist zur Antwort gesetzt hatte, so dass ich am 29.07., dann noch mal nachlegte und dann auch eine Frist setzte - man merkt, mein Geduldsfaden und die Bereitschaft, mich weiter von der CDU verarschen zu lassen, sinkt deutlich:

*Nachfrage Anglerboard am 29.07.*


> Man ist also wohl wieder mal keiner Antwort wert?
> 
> Oder nur, weil ich in untenstehender Mail kein Datum für die Antwort eingefügt habe?
> 
> ...



Nu gings aber auf einmal fix...

*Erste Antwort einkassiert!!!!*
Denn schon am gleichen Tag kam eine Antwort.
Diesmal aber vom persönlichen Referenten des zuständigen Ministers Hauk,  Herrn Christian Müller.

Der kassierte zuerst einmal die Antwort ein, die von Herrn Rapp kam!!!

Und entschuldigte sich dafür, da eigentlich eine Antwort vom Minister hätte kommen sollen und es da wohl in der CDU ein Missverständnis gegeben hätte.

Nicht nur ein Missverständnis, sondern weiterhin blanke Inkompetenz und Ignoranz nun auch seitens des Ministeriums und nicht nur der CDU allgemein, wie man das an der Antwort sieht, die wiederum NICHT die eigentliche Frage, WANN der Minister nun das Nachtangelverbot abschafft (wie versprochen) nicht beantwortet.

*Antwort Ministerreferent CDU 29.07.*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail an Minister Hauk!
> 
> Leider hat es hier wohl ein Missverständnis gegeben, denn eigentlich sollten Sie ein Antwortschreiben aus dem Ministerium erhalten.
> ...



*CDU Baden-Württemberg - es geht immer noch peinlicher und noch inkompetenter!*
Der größte Witz in dieser Antwort der bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden CDU ist natürlich der Satz, dass man weiter im "konstruktiven Austausch" (s. o., farblich markiert) bleiben wolle mit mir.

Wo ein konstruktiven Austausch sein soll, wenn man diesen augenscheinlich mehr inkompetenten und kommunikationsunwilligen Damen und Herren der CDU - Fraktion und aus dem Ministerium von Hauk (die ja nicht einmal eine einfache Frage lesen UND verstehen können!!) ständig erst mal Antworten anmahnen muss, um überhaupt eine zu bekommen - die Antwort dann natürlich auf eine nie gestellte Frage - das dürfen mir diese Damen und Herren "Volksvertreter" gerne einmal erklären!!

Kein Wunder also für jeden, der mich bisher kennen lernen durfte, dass ich da natürlich direkt am 29.07 noch nachgehakt habe! Selbstverständlich ging diese Mail nicht nur zurück ans Ministerium, sondern auch an alle CDU-Abgeordneten in Baden-Württemberg

*Nachfrage 29.07.*


> Sehr geehrter Herr Müller,
> ich bedanke mich für Ihre Antwort, wenngleich diese wieder nur Fragen aufwirft.
> 
> Soll das jetzt die offizielle Antwort sein?
> ...



*Weiterhin bleibt die CDU Baden-Württemberg sprach- und antwortlos!*
Dreimal dürft ihr raten, was nun passiert ist, nachdem genau dieser Herr Müller mir gegenüber in seiner Mail von "konstruktivem Austausch" fabuliert und schwadroniert hat?

*RICHTIG!!!!*

Wieder einmal gar nichts...

Weiterhin bleibt sowohl die CDU-Fraktion wie auch das CDU-Ministerium unter Hauk ihrer bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden Linie treu und ziehen es weiterhin trotz des "Angebotes" des "konstruktiven Austausches" vor, eben NICHT diese einfachen Fragen zu beantworten...

Wer nicht antwortet stimmt zu, das ist keine Frage.

*Anglerboard-Redaktion war IMMER fair!!*
Dennoch bin ich zwar deutlich in Nachfragen und Wortwahl - mit fortschreitender Ignoranz der eigentlichen Frage durch die CDU auch immer deutlicher - aber ich war auch immer fair!!

Ich habe nie eines der Telefonate öffentlich gemacht, die ich mit Fraktionsmitgliedern geführt hatte, die auch mit dem Kurs nicht zufrieden waren - nur getan haben die auch nichts, ausser ihr Bedauern auszudrücken.

Jedes Hintergrundgespräch und jede Mail von Abgeordneten, die nicht zur Veröffentlichung gedacht war, blieben auch bei mir..

Und nicht nur das, ich habe auch extra am 12. 08., weil ja am 13. 08. die gesetzte Frist abgelaufen ist, NOCHMALS extra nachgefragt und nachgehakt und auf den Termin hingewiesen. Und natürlich auch nochmal nicht nur an den Referenten des Ministers, sondern wiederum an alle CDU-Abgeordneten im Landtag von Baden-Württemberg.

Wie der geneigte Leser an diesem Kommentar sehen kann, blieb auch das ohne jeden Erfolg, ohne jede Rückmeldung seitens der CDU.

*Erinnerungsschreiben 12.07.*


> Damit niemand sagt, wir wären unfair, nur zur Erinnerung, da morgen die Antwortfrist abläuft.
> Und sich wie bisher üblich noch niemand gemeldet hat (von der knappen Handvoll Abgeordneter, denen das peinlich ist und die sich (leider, Thema Rückgrat) nur telefonisch meldeten, abgesehen)..
> Grüße Thomas Finkbeiner



*Nun denn, das traurige Fazit*

Christliche Werte?
Anstand?
Ehrgefühl?
Kommunikation mit Bürgern und Presse?
Klare Beantwortung klarer Fragen?

*NICHT BEI EINEM EINZIGEN DIESER ABGEORDNETEN DER CDU-FRAKTION AUCH NUR ANSATZWEISE ZU ERKENNEN!!*

Statt dessen:
Mauscheln 
Tarnen
Täuschen 
Tricksen
Hinhalten
Abblocken

Das erschreckendste an der Sache ist, dass tatsächlich diese Abgeordneten einer Partei, die immer wieder (nach diesen Geschehnissen) von  nur noch als "dubios" zu bezeichnenden Werten faselt, sich scheinbar keinerlei Schuld bewusst zu sein scheinen..

Die CDU scheint es für vollkommen normal zu halten, lieber vor den Grünen zu kuschen statt etwas für Wähler zu tun oder gar Wahlversprechen einzuhalten

Angesichts all dessen werde ich zwar zwangsweise weiter beruflich als Presse mit diesen Damen und Herren der CDU zu tun haben müssen.

Was ich persönlich von ALL diesen Abgeordneten und Mitarbeitern dieser Baden-Württemberg-CDU, die man in meinen Augen nach obigem Artikel nur als bürger-, angler- und presseverachtend verstehen kann, wirklich halte, kann ich leider in deutschen Medien nicht  öffentlich schreiben. 

Ich kann aber garantieren, dass ich das sowohl persönlich wie auch wir in der Redaktion das nicht vergessen werden.

Das alles wird zu den nächsten Wahlen wieder hervorgeholt werden - auch bei Wahlen im Bund, denn auch die Bundespartei war immer in CC bei den obigen Mails, wusste also Bescheid und hätte auch reagieren können (und sei es nur im Hintergrund der B-W-CDU Bescheid zu stossen, dass das so nicht geht)

Es steht JEDEM frei, auch jeder Partei und jedem Abgeordneten, NICHT mit der Presse oder bestimmten Teilen der Presse zu kommunizieren.

Dann macht man das klar und eindeutig, schreibt eine entsprechende Mail, dass man Fragen nicht beantworten will, und gut ist...

*So aber stärkt CDU Politik(er)verdrossenheit!*
Aber mit dem obigen bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden Verhalten aus Nicht- und Falschantworten - und das jeweils nur nach zigfacher Nachfrage - wird sicher die CDU in Baden-Württemberg dazu beitragen, dass sowohl in Baden-Württemberg wie auch allgemein nur wieder Politik- wie Politikerverdruss aufkommt.

Und das alles nur, weil dieser CDU das Regieren unter den Grünen als Juniorpartner wichtiger ist, als das Halten von Wahlversprechen an Bürger und Wähler oder vernünftiger Kommunikation mit Bürgern und Presse..

Ich hoffe nur, dass diese Abgeordneten der CDU dafür spätestens bei den nächsten Wahlen das bekommen, was sie verdienen (und damit meine ich nicht die Steuergelder, von denen sie finanziert werden!!)...

In großer Enttäuschung,
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Dieser Artikel geht auch wieder als Mail an alle CDU-Abgeordneten in Baden-Württemberg, die CDU im Bund sowie eine Reihe weiterer Adressaten aus Verbänden und Presse...


----------



## Deep Down (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Mein lieber Thomas, merkste was?

Es herrscht beredtes Schweigen! 

Warum?

Also, die CDU hat Dir geantwortet. 

Und die Antworten und das Verhalten lassen sich doch herrlich analysieren und anhand der Geschehnisse darstellen. 
Letztlich bestätigt es doch, dass sie ihr eindeutiges Wahlversprechen verwässern wollen und sich stattdessen alles offen halten wollen. 

Die Auseinandersetzung damit sollte grundsätzlich sachlich geschehen und kommentiert werden in einem angemessenen Ton. 
Die Wortwahl und Darstellung darf dabei durchaus sarkastisch und entlarvend sein.

Kurz und gut, aus obigem Text ergibt sich leider eher, dass Du richtig Blutdruck hattest!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Danke für die klaren Worte. Leider ist die CDU keine Ausnahme im Reigen der rückgratlosen Opportunisten. Die Enttäuschung der Angler wird ein Baustein unter vielen sein, um die absehbaren Verluste etablierter Parteien bei der kommenden Bundestagswahl zu erklären.
Leute wie von Eyb sind verantwortlich, wenn sich die Bürger wütend den Alternativen (für Deutschland) zuwenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also, die CDU hat Dir geantwortet.


Nein, die CDU hat NICHT geantwortet - denn das würde bedeuten, dass sie meine Frage gelesen UND verstanden und dann beantwortet hätte.

Haben sie aber nachweislich ja nicht..

Sie haben wiederholt zwar Antworten gegeben - aber nur auf nicht gestellte Fragen..

Und das auch nur nach jeweils x-fachem nachbohren..

Ja, da habe ich dann Blutdruck....

Und ich hätte das bei einer einzigen anständigen Antwort AUF DIE GESTELLTE FRAGE auch nicht so öffentlich gemacht!

Und ich habe den Damen und Herren weit mehr als nur eine Möglichkeit gegeben, mehrfach auf Termine hingewiesen etc...

Schon alleine, dass auf einmal der Minister dann den Brief des Fraktionskollegenwieder einkassiert, spricht doch Bände, was das für ein unorganisierter und kommunikationsunwilliger Haufen ist - Hauptsache beim Seniorpartner der Koalition, den Grünen, schön einschleimen, da sind dann auch Wahlversprechen an Angler und Wähler für diese CDU komplett wurscht..

Und schliesslich, nicht zu vergessen, war ihr Wahlversprechen absolut freiwillig - wenn die Kollegen andere Presseorgane nicht nachfassen, bei solchen Dingen, ist das deren Problem - ich fasse nach..


----------



## racoon (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Eines Tages wirst selbst Du verstehen was Politik bedeutet....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Das verstehen, ist das eine.....

Trotzdem NIE locker lassen, das andere...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



racoon schrieb:


> Eines Tages wirst selbst Du verstehen was Politik bedeutet....



Eines Tages werden (vielleicht) die verantwortlichen Politiker verstehen, wieso die radikaleren Parteien sie von der Macht vertreiben konnten. Die Menschen haben es satt, belogen zu werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Und hier trotzdem keine allgemeine Politik - es geht um den Wahlbetrug an Anglern durch die CDU und ihren Kommunikationsunwillen.
Danke


----------



## capri2 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Na, dann könnte doch mal jeder versuchen den H.Hauk in Mosbach per Telefon oder Mail zu dem Thema zu befragen... So interessehalber als "ehemaliger Wähler"


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



capri2 schrieb:


> Na, dann könnte doch mal jeder versuchen den H.Hauk in Mosbach per Telefon oder Mail zu dem Thema zu befragen... So interessehalber als "ehemaliger Wähler"


Immer ran, ist jedem angelnden Bürger unbenommen..


----------



## capri2 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

ich hänge das mal mit hin :O)

http://www.landtag-bw.de/files/live/sites/LTBW/files/dokumente/WP15/Drucksachen/6000/15_6623_D.pdf

Verlinkung OK?


----------



## Cody Plaice (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Und das verwundert Dich jetzt genau warum? 

Wer bei der CDU nach Werten sucht (also nicht $$$), dem kann man eigentlich nicht weiterhelfen. Ja, mir klar. Alle Parteien wurden angefragt. Nur wundert es mich eben in keinster Weise, wenn eine Partei, wie die CDU, vor einer Wahl einem kleinen Wählerkreis ohne Lobby XY verspricht, um danach dann nicht zu liefern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



capri2 schrieb:


> Verlinkung OK?


Klar, logo, haben wir ja schon des öfteren hier - Reuther scheiterte ja mit ca. 60 Stimmen als Direktkanditat, er war auch in Linkenheim für die CDU anwesend (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196) und hatte im Gegensatz zu von Eyb wenigsten etwas Ahnung, wenngleich auch er beschönigte, dass letztlich die CDU das Nachtangelverbot ja eingeführt hatte und nachher auch den Versuch der Abschaffung auf Grund des Briefes vom LFV-BW verhinderte. 

Nachdem er nicht mehr gewählt wurde, ist er abgetaucht und nicht mehr (auf normalen Wegen über die CDU) erreichbar, was aber im Gegensatz zur Kommunikationsunwilligkeit seiner gewählten, aktuellen Kollegen/innen im  aktuellen Landtag sicher nachvollziehbar ist.



Cody Plaice schrieb:


> Und das verwundert Dich jetzt genau warum?


Ich wunder mich doch nicht - aber ich sehe es als meine Pflocht, dieses Verhalten auch öffentlich zu machen.


----------



## Cody Plaice (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich doch nicht - aber ich sehe es als meine Pflocht, dieses Verhalten auch öffentlich zu machen.


War keine Kritik am Beitrag. Sollen ruhig alle wissen, auch die, die es bisher nicht mitbekommen haben, was für ein Verein das ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Danke.
Eben...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Auch wenn ich wie in diesem Fall nicht davon betroffen bin, finde ich es gut wie Du dich immer wieder für die “Sache“ arrangierst. Würde zwar auch nicht jeden Satz von Dir Unterschreiben, möchte aber dennoch mal meinen Respekt zollen. 

Weiter so!!! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Danke ..

(PS:
Wenn Du jeden Satz von mir unterschreiben würdest, wär ein Forum zur Diskussion wie hier ja ne sinnlose Veranstaltung ;-)))))


----------



## Muckimors (15. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet...und genauso läuft das auch mit den Beschwichtigungen in Sachen FFH 2000..

Gruß Muckimors


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Da kannste von ausgehen, leider, ja. Auch in B-W fürchte ich da noch einiges auf uns zukommen...

Und wenn man dran denkt, dass zusätzlich der CDU-Landtagsabgeordente von Eyb von den "hellsten Lichtern am Christbaum", den im LFV-BW organisierten Funktionären, zum Präsident gewählt wurde, kann man das günstigstenfalls als den "Bock zum Gärtner" machen bezeichnen - mir persönlich würden dazu noch noch ganz andere Formulierungen einfallen...

Er ist aber in Tradition seiner Fraktionskollegen, sowohl was Kommunikationsunwillen angeht (und das sogar schon vor unseren Anfragen bei der CDU, siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478 ), wie auch was das Faktische angeht (er ist FÜR den Ausbau der Wasserkraft (zusammen mit seinem Fraktionskumpel Röhm, dem Vorsitzendern vom Wasserkraftverband in BW ):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nur für die, welche es noch nicht wissen, wie sie hier vom Landesfischereiverband und Herrn von Eyb verarscht werden:*
> Es gibt noch einen zweiten CDU-Landtagsabgeordneten, der auch als Verbandler mit Wasserkraft zu tun hat, und zwar auch als Präsident wie Herr von Eyb beim LFV:
> Karl-Wilhelm Röhm MdL (Wahlkreis Hechingen-Münsingen (WK 61))
> http://fraktion.cdu-bw.de/abgeordnete/abgeordnete-detail/title/roehm-mdl.html
> ...



Ebenso peinlich als Verbandspräsi ist sein Verhalten bei der Parlamentsdebatte zum Gesetzentwurf der FDP (u.a. auch Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, auch im Video zu sehen, wie er stumm da sitzt, der Herr Präsident von Eyb), wo er zu den ganzen anglerfendlichen Ausführenden von Pix, Hauk etc. eben so schweigt, wie er sich nachher weigert, das in den Medien richtig zu stellen oder für Angler und das Angeln Partei zu ergreifen.

Da zeigt sich erst richtig, wie verlogen und anglerfeindlich die CDU ist und wie dumm die Verbandler in B-W sein müssen, so jemanden dann trotzdem zum Präsident zu wählen und trotz Kritik an diesem CDUler fest zu halten.

Auch das ist ja ein Grund dafür, warum nun schon mehr als 10% der Mitglieder (deren Vereine) beim Verband gekündigt haben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313


Hier trifft sich also für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie und deren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, die alle eh am liebsten das Angeln ganz verbieten würde, in für die Grünen "optimaler" Weise eine Koalition aus unfähigen Verbandlern und vor allem (schlimmer, weil mit an der Regierung) der bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden CDU, denen das Verhältnis zu den Grünen und das einschleimen und einknicken vor den Grünen wichtiger ist als das Einhalten von Wahlversprechen gegenüber der Bevölkerung.....








PS:
Ob die doch was gemerkt bei den Wahlversprechenbrechern bei der CDU:
Sie suchen auf ihrer FB-Seite nämlich DRNGEND einen neuen Pressesprecher.
Hauptaufgabe wäre  Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Landespartei und die Leitung des Bereichs Politische Kommunikation und Koordinierung der weiteren Mitarbeiter in diesem Bereich, siehe:
https://www.facebook.com/CDU.BW/pho...77094470902/10154297861980903/?type=3&theater

Sehr geehrte CDU:
Wenn man Wahlversprechen bricht und den Grünen in den A... kriecht, dazu dann Anfragen (jedenfalls die komplette Landtagsfraktion) ignoriert oder abbügelt, dann nützt auch keine  neuer Pressesprecher zum Schönreden was..

Man kann aus Sch.... kein Gold machen....................


----------



## Paxcom (16. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Wer einem Politiker vertraut ist selber Schuld.

Habt ihr etwa nur im entferntesten gedacht, dass Wahlversprechen eingehalten werden?

Wo lebt Ihr denn?

Das Politiker immer so reden wie Sie es brauchen ist doch nun wirklich hinlänglich bekannt. Anders als mit Protestwahlen kommt man da nicht weiter. 

Ich hoffe Ihr lernst daraus und wählt das nächste mal die kleineren Parteien. Anders lernt es CDU, SPD und Co. nicht!!!


Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Offtopic an
Nicht von Gysi (dessen Politikfeld das nicht ist), aber mehrfach aktuell von Jan Korte (2er Interviewteil), der auch das Angelverbot in FFH-Gebieten ablehnt und diesbezüglich mehr als aktiv ist (inkl Anfragen an die Regierung etc.)...

Es gibt auch CDUler wie MdB Gädichen aus SH, der sich da klar zu Gunsten der Angler positioniert (auch Frage Angelverbot), ebenso die FDP (Dr Hocker, Ablehnung Angelverbote NDS) oder den Landratskanditen Matthias Groote (SPD), der auch klar Angelverbote in NDS öffentlich ablehnt..
Oder anders gesagt: 
Man kann in jeder Partei auch Politiker finden, die auch aktiv etwas für Angler tun - nur in der CDU B-W eben definitiv nicht.
Offtopic Ende

Hier gehts ja um die spezielle B-W Situation mit dem nun nachgewiesenen und veröffentlichten Wahlbetrug und der Kommunikationsunwilligkeit der den Grünen in den A... kriechenden CDU in 
B-W...

Zum einen also:
Hier beim Thema bleiben....

Zum zweiten (auch wenn sich das Thema Wahlbetrug da anbietet):
Hier wird Politik ausschliesslich im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln diskutiert.

Danke.


----------



## Paxcom (16. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Versprechen und Stellung beziehen können Sie alle. Dann wirklich auch was für die Angler machen steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

In jeder anderen Branche kann ich auch keine leeren Versprechungen machen ohne jemals zur Rechenschaft gezogen zu werden. In der Politik ist das leider Gang und Gebe.

Mein Vertrauen hat die Politik schon lange verloren. Mehr gibt es dazu auch nicht zu sagen.

PS: Und genau darum geht es!


----------



## tibulski (17. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Hallo Thomas,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch CDUler wie MdB Gädichen aus SH, der sich da klar zu Gunsten der Angler positioniert (auch Frage Angelverbot), ebenso die FDP (Dr Hocker, Ablehnung Angelverbote NDS) oder den Landratskanditen Matthias Groote (SPD), der auch klar Angelverbote in NDS öffentlich ablehnt..
> Oder anders gesagt:
> Man kann in jeder Partei auch Politiker finden, die auch aktiv etwas für Angler tun - nur in der CDU B-W eben definitiv nicht.



du vergleichst hier die Ablehnung von Politikern in einem Bundesland wo generelle flächendeckende Angelverbote drohen, mit dem Unwillen einer Partei als Juniorpartner in einer gerade gegründeten Koalition ohne weitere Absprachen die Fischereiverordnung zum Thema Nachtangelverbot zu ändern.

Ich will das nicht verteidigen, aber gegen generelle flächendeckende Angelverbote wären nach meiner Einschätzung in BW wohl so ziemlich alle Parteien. (da wäre ich mir selbst bei Pix nicht sicher, ob der das gutheissen würde).

Vom Prinzip habe ich gegen die Initiative absolut nichts einzuwenden und würde mich mehr als freuen, wenn du Erfolg hättest. Aber es ist wohl mehr als wahrscheinlich, dass wir Angler den langen steinigen Weg über die Ausschüsse gehen müssen und darauf bereiten wir uns als Landesfischereiverband schon lange vor.

Dir hat man wohl leider nur die Kurzversion zum Wahlcheck geschickt. Uns wurde auf Anfrage bereits vor der Wahl mitgeteilt, dass das Thema nur mit einer konstruktiven inhaltlichen Ausseinandersetzung mit den verschiedenen Interessengruppen zu lösen wäre.

http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/100-parteien-im-lfvbw-wahlcheck

In diesem Sinne sollten wir uns vielleicht darauf konzentrieren das Thema gemeinsam weiter zu verfolgen, anstatt uns einseitig zu bekämpfen. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Hallo Olaf,

auch bei Euch hat die CDU klar und eindeutig geschrieben, dass sie das pauschale Nachtangelverbot aufheben *werden*.

Das ist eine glasklare Aussage.

Wenn Ihr solche Umfragen macht, und dann offfensichtliche Widersprüche und gebrochene Zusagen sang- und klanglos hinnehmt, bzw. Euch auf irgendwelche dubiosen und im Ergebnis völlig offenen Ausschüsse beruft, habt Ihr einen schlechten Job gemacht.
Ihr habt so viel Munition, Eurem Präsi Feuer unter dem Hintern zu machen und nutzt das nicht.

Kläglich.

Hier wird auch nicht einseitig bekämpft, sondern Thomas führt einen Kampf, den Ihr zu führen hättet. Wie sowas gemeinsam geht, könnt Ihr in NDS sehr gut sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Danke Ralle...

@ tibulski:
Es drohen in NDS keine landesweiten Verbote, sondern Verbote über die einzelnen  Landkreise, die hier klar bekämpft werden in einer landesweiten Aktion mit erstklassiger Öffentlichkeit- und Medienarbeit (inkl. Fernsehen) durch einen guten Verband..

Thema BW Wahlprüfstein:
Mir hat man meine glasklare Frage klar und eindeutig beantwortet - wenn der Verband nicht in der Lage ist, sich auf Punkte zu konzentrieren, die zuerst mal schnell und ohne Gesetzesänderung wie das Nachtangelverbot umsetzbar sind, sondern der Politik ein buntes Fragensträusschen präsentiert, wo die sich das jeweils passende zusammen lügen können, ist das deren Sache..

Und immer mehr werden es verstehen und es Karlsruhe und den anderen klügeren, kündigenden Vereinen nachmachen und einen solchen Verband, der genauso so verlogen und anglerfeindlich wie die CDU und die Grünen auch ist, nicht weiter bezahlen.

Denn schliesslich:
In nicht einem Thema, das für Angler wirklich relevant ist, hat der LFV-BW und seine Vorgängerverbände in den letzten 5 oder 10 Jahren mit seiner Appeasement- und Kuschelpolitik mit den Behörden und Gesetzgebern auch nur einen Punkt positiv für Angler gelöst..

Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot, Kormoran, Wasserkraft, Zugang zum Angeln etc., etc., etc. - nix, nix, nix, nix vom Verband für Angler erreicht - null und gar nix!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hier wird auch nicht einseitig bekämpft, sondern Thomas führt einen Kampf, den Ihr zu führen hättet. Wie sowas gemeinsam geht, könnt Ihr in NDS sehr gut sehen.


Auch das ist wahr - und dass das die Verbanditen in Baden-Württemberg nicht mal ansatzweise begreifen, dass wir genauso loben, wenn was gut läuft, ist deren Problem, nicht meines.
Da zeigt sich nur wieder deren begrenztes Weltbild und ihr eingeschränkter Horizont einmal mehr sehr deutlich..



Das ist aber hier ja nicht das Thema, denn dass der baden-württembergische Verband nichts taugt und nur Anglergeld verschwendet, dürfte jedem klar Denkenden inzwischen immer deutlicher werden...

Dass dieser Verband aber auch gut zu der bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden BW-CDU passt, und den grünen, ebenfalls anglerfeindlichen Kumpels der CDU - ebenso zu seinem der CDU angehörenden Präsident, der ja den Verband (siehe Wasserkraft etc.) nur verarscht (und die sich das immer noch gefallen lassen) - das dürfte mit der Offenlegung der Fakten um das Wahlversprechen der CDU hier auch immer deutlicher werden...

Und daher ist es wichtig, solche Dinge klar aufzuarbeiten und zu veröffentlichen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



tibulski schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne sollten wir uns vielleicht darauf konzentrieren das Thema gemeinsam weiter zu verfolgen, anstatt uns einseitig zu bekämpfen.



Genau das,ist mit dem jetzigen
Präsi samt seinen Befürwortern
bereits den Bach runter.

Wenn da jetzt nicht unverzüglich klare und deutliche Signale gesetzt werden,auch in Personalfragen,
gehen B-Ws Angler auch noch die nächsten Jahre nicht zum Nachtangeln.

Sorry aber ihr lasst euch da von der Politik und dem eigenen Präsidium(!) wie Kinder vorführen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Auf ihrer FB-Seite sucht die BW-CDU ja einen neuen Pressesprecher.

Meinen Kommentar dazu löschen sie immer wieder - ich stell ihn aber auch immer wieder ein ;-))))

https://www.facebook.com/CDU.BW/?fref=ts



> Ihr könnt es noch so oft löschen, ich werds immer wieder einstellen.
> Die CDU bricht nachgewiesen Wahlversprechen., da nützt auch ein neuer Pressesprecher nix. Lügen kann man halt nur schönreden, das ist klar. Konsistente Politik sieht anders aus. Zum Beweis der Wahllüge der CDU:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Ja, mein Kommentar auf fb bezügl Zensur wurde auch von denen "in die ewigen Jagdgründe" geschickt...  welche Ironie |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

grade hamse wieder durchgelöscht - ich geh mal wieder eintragen ;-)


----------



## Hechtbär (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

|jump:


----------



## capri2 (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

_Wir können sie auch sperren_


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Na, nachdem sich nun einer gemeldet hat, bin ich mal gespannt, obs nun stehen bleibt:
https://www.facebook.com/CDU.BW/pho...0154325101985903&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}


----------



## capri2 (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

12 Minuten schon|wavey:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*



capri2 schrieb:


> _Wir können sie auch sperren_



Das schöne daran..auch die 1000ste Sperrung ändert nix an Tatsachen.[emoji4] 

Die begreifens aber auch noch irgendwann,das sich Lügen und deren kurze Beine, im 21.Jhd.nicht dauerhaft unter den Tisch kehren lassen.


----------



## Baramundi (19. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Dieser Roland Wahl hat definitiv das Zeug zum CDU Pressesprecher #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Ich finds gut, wie die sich selber entlarven, wenn man nur hartnäckig genug bleibt und nicht locker lässt.

Und so verstehe ich meinen Job eben, wenn die mir meine Fragen nicht vernünftig beantworten, weiter hartnäckig am Ball zu bleiben..

Bei Politik(ern) genauso wie bei Verbanidten.............


----------



## opferlamer (19. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Hey thomas du machst das super!
Out of the shadow!
Konnte nicht an mich halten und hab
mein senf dazu ebenfalls abgegeben


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. August 2016)

*AW: CDU Baden-Württemberg:  Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen*

Danke ..


----------

